# Politics and News > World Affairs >  The upcoming UK election

## Neo

So!  the election is nearly  upon us, New Labour has risen in the latest poll, the conservatives have the lead.

What are your thoughts, and who do you think is going to be elected to lead us in the Brexit negotiations? 

I have already voted by postal vote.

----------


## Quark

I haven't got a clue. Don't even know who's running. Got all I can do to keep with with our stupid politicians and elections.

----------

East of the Beast (06-03-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017)

----------


## Beachcomber

[QUOTE=Quark;1447185]I haven't got a clue. Don't even know who's running. Got all I can do to keep with with our stupid politicians and elections.[/QUO



Same here, . . . and I have a British wife.

----------

East of the Beast (06-03-2017),Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I don't think anymore that elections are a panecea..

Not when the Elites give the invaders and morons the vote..

We have moved beyond that.  The ballot box has failed,

----------

Quark (06-03-2017),RMNIXON (06-03-2017)

----------


## Neo

> I don't think anymore that elections are a panecea..
> 
> Not when the Elites give the invaders and morons the vote..
> 
> We have moved beyond that.  The ballot box has failed,


On the contrary, what do you think brought about Brexit?   The ballot box brought it about, the British public voted enough is enough, lets have a limit to immigration, to get our borders back, and to govern ourselves instead of Europe

----------

JustPassinThru (06-03-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## Quark

> I don't think anymore that elections are a panecea..
> 
> Not when the Elites give the invaders and morons the vote..
> 
> We have moved beyond that.  The ballot box has failed,


We voters must be insane we keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different outcome each time.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (06-04-2017),JustPassinThru (06-03-2017)

----------


## Quark

> On the contrary, what do you think brought about Brexit?   The ballot box brought it about, the British public voted enough is enough, lets have a limit to immigration, to get our borders back, and to govern ourselves instead of Europe


But it's to late, your country is lost. What amazes me is that the European countries united together to form a super country after seeing the mess we are in over across the big pond. We are all insane.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> On the contrary, what do you think brought about Brexit?   The ballot box brought it about, the British public voted enough is enough, lets have a limit to immigration, to get our borders back, and to govern ourselves instead of Europe


I cannot intellgently argue UK elections...really.

And on top of it...in Montana, it's early morning; I'm at a precipice and, yes, I am drunk.  Life-crossroads.

How Brexit happened, I do not know.  I hope it comes to be. I hope to learn more.

I hope the West, over your way and here, is saved the worst of the Medieval over-run of the Huns.

----------

Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> So!  the election is nearly  upon us, New Labour has risen in the latest poll, the conservatives have the lead.
> 
> What are your thoughts, and who do you think is going to be elected to lead us in the Brexit negotiations? 
> 
> I have already voted by postal vote.


Honestly, I have kind of written off everyone across the pond.  You guys all seem to be on a one way trip to becoming one huge muslim ghetto.

Now, the worry is about herre in America and making sure we do not follow in your footsteps.

----------

Jim Scott (06-03-2017),Quark (06-03-2017)

----------


## Neo

> Honestly, I have kind of written off everyone across the pond.  You guys all seem to be on a one way trip to becoming one huge muslim ghetto.
> 
> Now, the worry is about herre in America and making sure we do not follow in your footsteps.


That scenario is not true I'm afraid, take the city I live in.


 • Ethnicity[1]
84.6% White British
4.6% White Other
3.5% South Asian
2.8% Black or Black British
1.3% Chinese or Other Asian
3.1% Mixed Race
0.3% Other




89% white 

3.1% mixed race 

2.8% black or black British 

3.5% south Asian 

I rarely see a black face or Asian

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

I will have to sit down and have a look at this.  I am very interested in how England moves forward, or possibly backwards after the Brexit.

----------


## Matt

I don't know jack about European politics but I just watched France tank it's nation in it's recent elections so my opinion is....your outlook doesn't look that great. Sorry. Germany has it's elections coming up in a few months too and somehow some way Merkel is still doing alright in the polling. Makes you really look at Europe and wonder....what's wrong over there.

----------

Retiredat50 (06-03-2017)

----------


## Retiredat50

> That scenario is not true I'm afraid, take the city I live in.
> 
> 
>   Ethnicity[1]
> 84.6% White British
> 4.6% White Other
> 3.5% South Asian
> 2.8% Black or Black British
> 1.3% Chinese or Other Asian
> ...


I don't know what city you live in, but London has a muslim mayor that says terrorism is just a part of life when living in the city, not a good sign.

----------


## RMNIXON

I hate to agree with JPT but I suspect the UK is already done for and the only debate is how quickly it happens. 

Our founder Thomas Jefferson warned that Democracy would fail if the general public were allowed to vote for personal benefits out of the public treasury. Just imagine a country willing to flood itself with poor immigrants more than willing to do the same? 

You can't stop something like that in the long term.

----------

Big Dummy (06-04-2017),Jim Scott (06-03-2017)

----------


## Neo

> I don't know what city you live in, but London has a muslim mayor that says terrorism is just a part of life when living in the city, not a good sign.


London has 2 mayors, the city of London has a British white man, greater London Has a Pakistani Muslim but born here, college educated, and is truly westernised, he has been around in the London political arena a long time, what you see is what you get, he is a decent man trying his best for all Londoners.

----------


## Dan40

> So!  the election is nearly  upon us, New Labour has risen in the latest poll, the conservatives have the lead.
> 
> What are your thoughts, and who do you think is going to be elected to lead us in the Brexit negotiations? 
> 
> I have already voted by postal vote.


wots da UK?

----------



----------


## Retiredat50

> London has 2 mayors, the city of London has a British white man, greater London Has a Pakistani Muslim but born here, college educated, and is truly westernised, he has been around in the London political arena a long time, what you see is what you get, he is a decent man trying his best for all Londoners.


Maybe it is just a drunk driver, maybe...

Report car hits pedestrians on London Bridge, some said hurt

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> On the contrary, what do you think brought about Brexit?   The ballot box brought it about, the British public voted enough is enough, lets have a limit to immigration, to get our borders back, and to govern ourselves instead of Europe


One poster mentioned a "muslim boss" comcerning terror attacks that just happened on London Bridge. 


Who are they electing? mooslums ? 

You will have to forgive me on your British politics. I only know that Princess Diana was way hotter than that other broad the prince was shagin'. Chameleon or something like that.

----------


## Neo

> One poster mentioned a "muslim boss" comcerning terror attacks that just happened on London Bridge. 
> 
> 
> Who are they electing? mooslums ? 
> 
> You will have to forgive me on your British politics. I only know that Princess Diana was way hotter than that other broad the prince was shagin'. Chameleon or something like that.


 :Geez:

----------


## Big Dummy

> London has 2 mayors, the city of London has a British white man, greater London Has a Pakistani Muslim but born here, college educated, and is truly westernised, he has been around in the London political arena a long time, what you see is what you get, he is a decent man trying his best for all Londoners.


A paki muslim, is an OK guy? The one that says terrorism in the UK is a normal thing , get used to it.  I think that explains all I need to know about you. You are more a muslim terror supporter apologist than you are a Tommy Robinson. Goodbye UK , nice knowing you. 



Note to Mattis; take out The UK's nuclear arsenal before it falls into muzzie hands.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


Come on Tom . . . I asked about Londoners electing a mooslum. Okay, I am not up on British politics but you could at least steer me to something that explains why mooslums elected a mooslum mayor of "Greater London". 

The mooslum mayor a Paki born in Britian? That is not okay in my book. Geezuz H Krizt . . . Omar Mateen was born in New Jersey. 

I guess if he is born here that makes him (a mooslim) an okay guy? Educated here too.He even attended college for criminal justice. 

What the hell kind of justice did the Orlando nightclub victims get Tom? 

Disappointing to read your reply to me.

----------

Big Dummy (06-04-2017)

----------

